# موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات



## No2No2 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

_*ميكروسوفت عملت موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالشامل و تنظيف لكل الملفات الغير مرغوب فيها و مسح اي فيروسات او مشاكل *_


http://safety.live.com/site/en-US/default.htm


صلواتكم.......................................................................................

No2No2  :36_3_2:


----------



## moslem2020 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

رائع جدا موضوع يستحق الاحترام


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ، لكن لم توضح : هل البرنامج ممكن يمسح الملفات غير المرغوب فيها فقط ، أم أنه يمسح كل الداتا من الهارد ؟ رجاء الرد مع خالص محبتي ودعواتي .:yaka:


----------



## No2No2 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

_*الموقع  يمسح الملفات غير المرغوب فيها فقط *_

_*الموقع هوا الى بيحدحد الملفات المفيرسة بس............................*_


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

مستر نؤنؤ / شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد ، ولك مني خالص التحية وخالص المحبة


----------



## ipraheem makram (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## No2No2 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

_*يمسح الملفات اللى فيها فيرس بس ملوش دعوة بالداتا الى على الهارد *_


----------



## moto2007 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

شكرا على تعبككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## No2No2 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

_*على فكرة دا اجمد موقع يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*_


----------



## sharly007 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

الرابط مش شغال عندى ارجو الافاده والرب يبارككم


----------



## No2No2 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

_*اعمل copy وبعدين paste وهيشتغل*_http://safety.live.com/site/en-US/default.htm


----------



## No2No2 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

_*http://safety.live.com/site/en-US/default.htm*_


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nashat2005 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nashat2005 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

رائع جدا موضوع يستحق الاحترام


----------



## No2No2 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

its working


----------



## eman88 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

شكرا شكرا شكرا كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يحميك ويعطيك الف الف الف عافية يسوع يحميك


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: موقع جديد يقوم بمسح جهازك بالكامل و مسح الفيروسات*

:yaka: يسوع يباركك و يعوضك على تعب محبتك:yaka:​


----------



## مسعف (30 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

يسوع يباركك و يعوضك على تعب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكررررررررررررررررا​*


----------



## ange3 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## happy to day (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*​*
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا
على تعب محبتك والمسيح يعوضك


----------

